# East Antrim Motor Factors



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone heard the radio ad (on Cool FM) for the Meguiars Day being held at East Antrim Motor Factors this Saturday (25th April)? Take it it will be similar to the day held last Saturday at AC Auto Accessories?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Never heard it on the radio.


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Basically it was advertising demos, etc. free kit bag when you buy 6 products, etc. 
Only heard it this morning, so didn't get all the details unfortunately.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

possibly something similar but its an openday for the shop from what I hear. Should be a good one for anyone who missed last weeks!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if in doubt the 09 megs brochure has the RRP printed of most products so go by that and if its too expensive go else where


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Was looking on the Really Mean Sounds Forum, and they mostly seem to say they are rip-off merchants. Probably only good for the demos, etc. Unfortunately I missed last Saturday due to work commitments and I'm gonna miss this Saturday too. Hopefully this Saturday working will soon end though.


----------



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

*EAMF Mequiars promotion-the truth*

EAMF stock the retail range of Meguiars. Your allegiation of rip off merchants is both totally unfounded and untrue. We pride ourselves in offering good deals on all products.

The last touch you mentioned is priced at £19.99 in VAT (which also is subject to 10% discount on production of loyalty card)

Mequiars Retail prices are all printed prices. EAMF offer 10 % off all mequiars to loyalty club members. you can join on the day.

We are not detailing experts but Meguiars but there will be Mequiars staff present from 10.30-3.30

the *special offer *is when you buy any 6 products you get a free Meguiars case worth £20

also some shirts and caps etc

any help or guidance from your 'genuine' members is appreciated.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

was anyone up at this was it any good?


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

tim said:


> I've heard it on the Radio a few times. Be warned tho, they are a bunch of Cowboys who like to extremely overcharge...
> 
> 1 Gal of Megs Last Touch they've got priced at £30.00, couldn't believe it when I seen it.
> 
> By all means folks go and see the demonstrations, but be warey of any 'Special Offers' they'll probbaly put on.


I often buy Meg's,Autoglym etc...from Norris Bros. in Drumahoe who also are part of the Autospares group..could'nt deal with a nicer bunch of guy's,prices are always spot on plus you get 10% off with their loyalty card and they also usually throw in a small freebie..better than you would get at Halford's,all the staff know what they're talking about


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

autospares said:


> EAMF stock the retail range of Meguiars. Your allegiation of rip off merchants is both totally unfounded and untrue. We pride ourselves in offering good deals on all products.


Just so you know, I have never been to your store. I didn't say you were rip-ff merchants - what I said was that the majority of people on other forums, who have been to your store, believe that your products are too expensive. The reason I shared this view is because I started this thread (as an advertisement for your event) and then heard bad reports, so I didn't want a slagging if people travelled to Carrick to find prices weren't what they expected.


----------



## autospares (Jun 27, 2008)

*Detailing World/east antrim motor factors*

We are not experts in detailing. We simply stock and sell retail product. We offer a unique 10% of Mequiars to our Loyalty Club holders many of whom took advantage of this and other offers last saturday.

We had Tom from Meguars UK who is a detailing expert and his advice and tips were well accepted by all.

Next Mequiars dates are at Norris Brothers in Drumahoe on 6th June and NB Autoparts in Coleraine on 30th May.

All your members are welcome and any help appreciated.

We'd also like to learn more about show and shines etc.
Pehaps we can offer some prizes or specail offer re Detailing World ????

PS had a couple of nice promotional girls there. If you send me a blank email to [email protected] and Mequiars in the subject line. I will send you a pic of the day and you can let me know if we should use these girls again


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

mailed lol


----------

